# Happy Birthday KaRiNe_Fr !



## Punky Zoé

_*Pas de mots, juste un touti miniriki flipbook (flipi ?) maousse crapoto o), milovinyou !!!*_

*:-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-**​


----------



## FranParis

Karine, (une femme selon mon coeur) accomplit donc une révolution de plus.

Puissent celles à venir être de la même trempe..

Grosses bises, sweet thing.


----------



## Nicomon

Loukati leurkilè.  Kaziminwi chévou. Beurdé soune fouitt... é bibi pa idée kado. __

Je ne maîtrise pas aussi bien le « chimp language » que celles qui ont grandi avec la pub OMO. __ Alors je te dis, comme à Montréal_ *....*_

Pour voir l'image dans son contexte (avec courte animation) clique ici 

Coudon... il s'en est passé des choses, un 4 octobre ! Entre autres : 


> *1582 le 4 octobre Voyage dans le temps*
> *La France adopte la réforme du calendrier grégorien et se met à jour en supprimant dix journées de l'année en cours. Conséquence, le lendemain du 4 octobre est le 15. Un pays entier a fait un saut dans le temps ; sans dommages apparents. *


 J'ai aussi appris que Julien Clerc (né en 1947) a aujourd'hui 61 ans... qu'il porte ma foi assez bien. 

Mais il manque l'entrée la plus importante :
*1970 : naissance à Marseille de la plus sympa des marseillaises de ce forum.*  

Gros bisous.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

*Pidzi* : Oh ! flipi touti mimi daki ! 

*Franpari*(s) : loukati lo crapoto flagorno (*) ! basta ! 
 (*) ma molto sympatico ! 

*Nico* : ké encyclo ! Bibi molto impressio ! 

Bravo, merci !


----------



## itka

Encore un peu j'arrivais trop tard pour te souhaiter tout ça :
Veels geluk met jou verjaarsdag 
 Alles Gute zum Geburtstag. 
 Happy birthday 
Zorionak 
 Deiz-ha-bloaz laouen deoc'h 
 Bon aniversari 
 Feliz cumpleaños 
 Lá breithe mhaith agat 
 Buon compleanno 
 Fortuna dies natalis 
 Vill gleck fir daei geburtsdaag 
Feliz Aniversario 
Dogum gunun kutlu olsun 
Penblwydd hapus i chi 
 A freilekhn gebortstog  

Et moi, j'ajouterai un Noyeux Zanniv' !
Loukati la fiesta !


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Si vous continuez comme ça je vais être obligée de déplacer ce fil dans le all languages 

*F E L I C I D A D E S*

Pour toi 
Un beso​


----------



## Gévy

Pas vrai que tu grandis encore, la môme !!! On n'arrête plus avec les bougies, ehhhhhhhh.... 

Tout ça pour avoir le plaisir de balancer un "Nan !" de plus sur le forum... 

Très joyeux lendemain d'anniversaire, ma jolie !

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Ben voilà, je savais pas comment on souhaitait l'anniversaire en breton (seulement, hein), *itka *! 

T'as vu *Martine *? Je suis sage : je réponds en langue de congrats, et plus en poldomoldave ! 

*Gévy*, on m'a fait vertement remarquer en PM que je grandissais plus (dans le sens de la hauteur du moins ! ) depuis quelques années déjà...  

Merci les filles !
Bisettes. 

P.S. : Merci aussi à ceux qui ont préféré envoyer un petit mot en PM,  et qui se reconnaîtront.


----------



## Hakro

Chère Karine, I'd like to compelete Itka's list:

_Paljon onnea syntymäpäivänäsi!_

... and I send you a rose.


----------



## Topsie

*Happy Birthday to you,*
*Happy Birthday to you,*
*Happy Birthday dear KaRiNe,
**Happy Birthday to you!*

*One, two, three....*


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Joyeux anniversaire à la plus sympa des _foreuses_ (mejorando lo presente, claro).


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Merci *Hakro*, ça complète à merveille ! 
On ne se croise plus très souvent mais je ne perds pas espoir... 

*Topsie*, je ne te connaissais pas un tel souffle !  

*Víctor*, je continue à creuser...  (et merci pour l'expression que je ne connaissais pas !  )


----------



## Etcetera

*Happy birthday, Karine!*


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Thanks *Anna*. 
 (I thought I read the title of this thread twice! )


----------



## Paquita

Petit cadeau pour toi :

http://www.95isalive.com/java/fireworks.htm

Mets le son, clique sur le lien, puis clique un peu partout sur le cadre noir ...

Bon anniversaire et bisous​ 
Paquita


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Merci *Paquita *pour ce petit feux d'artifice personnel ! 
 (Je transmets tout de suite le lien à mes nièces : elles vont adorer  ! )


----------



## GamblingCamel

happy birthday
karine


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Merci *GC* ! j'ai décodé ton message : je ne suis pas totally lost.


----------



## Nanon

BiSeS, BiSeTTeS, BiSouS, BiSouNeTTeS !
Ah là là, dire que j'étais à trois mille lieues de ton anniversaire vendredi dernier... Tu ne m'en veux pas ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Merci *Nanon*. 
T'es en pleine confusion spatio-temporelle là, non ? 
 (pourquoi je devrais t'en vouloir ? )


----------



## nichec

Libra rules!!!!!! 

Happy Birthday  (sorry I am late )


PS: So when I typed "Libra rules" in google, do you know what I got? You will never believe this "Libra rules the Buttocks because they like to sit around all day long" http://answers.yahoo.com.au/question/index?qid=20080729215847AA8ICkM (hahaha, LOL )


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Can we really expect celerity from a bamboo-eater? 
I don't know anything about Libra, but here I prefer ruling my butt than butting the rules... 
Thanks for the laugh *nichec*!


----------



## Calamitintin

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> P.S. : Merci aussi à ceux qui ont préféré envoyer un petit mot en PM, et qui se reconnaîtront.


 
Et yahoo ça compte ?


----------



## Punky Zoé

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> P.S. : Merci aussi à ceux qui ont préféré envoyer un petit mot en PM,  et qui se reconnaîtront.





Calamitintin said:


> Et yahoo ça compte ?


Sans compter les "ceintures bretelles" qui ont écrit, congraté eek, pmé eek, yahooé eek


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Calamitintin said:


> Et yahoo ça compte ?


Bien sûr, poulette !  
(et les mails et les courriers aussi ! )


----------



## AngelEyes

*Yo! Karine...*​ 
*Happy Birthday! I'm sorry I'm a little bit late. *
*Still, I hope you had a great day. *
*Birthdays are such a mixture of good and bad; happy and sad. *
*You realize another year has gone, and yet, you gain wisdom*
*to appreciate more of whatever the future brings you.*
*I hope that your "whatever" *
*is even better than you wished for!*
*I wish I had a butt joke *
*to go along with nichec's post.*
*And, to be honest, I'm an astrologer*
*and I never really thought about an association between*
*Libra and bottoms.*
*Pisces and feet.*
*Cancers and boobs, maybe.*
*Geminis and shoulders.*
*Scorpios and...uh, well...I'm getting off-topic.*​ 
​ 
*Anyway...here's hoping you and your Libran bum*
*have a lot of fun in the coming year!*​ 
*Thanks for helping me when I need it.*​ 
*AngelEyes*​


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Thanks *AngelEyes*. All wishes are welcome, anytime.


----------



## shaloo

Joyeux Anniversaire Karine!!  Bonne Chance!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Oh ! Merci *shaloo *!
Et en indien, tu le dirais comment ? 
 (je n'avais pas vu ton petit mot, désolée pour cette réponse tardive !)


----------



## Trisia

Yikes! I missed it!

Better late than never, huh? I hope you had a wonderful birthday, and I wish you a great year (since you're getting old anyway, might as well enjoy it).



My very best wishes.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Thanks *Trisia*.
And, anyway, I'm not getting old... 
 (I've decided it!)


----------



## shaloo

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Oh ! Merci *shaloo *!
> Et en indien, tu le dirais comment ?
> (je n'avais pas vu ton petit mot, désolée pour cette réponse tardive !)


 
Je vous en prie... 
Il y a beaucoup de langues indiennes alors 
En Hindi - la langue nationale indienne, on dirait: 
*Janam Din Kay Haardik Shubhkaamnayen*!

Janam Din - Birth Day
Haardik - Hearty
Shubh-Kaamnayen - Good Wishes (Shubh means "Auspicious"; more than Good  )

(et pour la response tardive, pas de probleme... ca va )


----------



## GamblingCamel

and let's not forget the languages of the American Indians 
in Navajo ---> bil hoozho bi'dizhchi-neeji' 'aneilkaah!

Angel Eyes, that was one of your longest poems. You really made Karine use the English side of her brain !!  
et Karine, nous sommes au moins encore dans le mois d'octobre !!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Merci *Shaloo *! Maintenant il me faudrait des cours de phonétique en hindi pour le prononcer correctement ! 

I'm glad to learn my brain has an English side, *GC*! 
And moreover, maybe there is another side too! wow!


----------



## shaloo

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Merci *Shaloo *! Maintenant il me faudrait des cours de phonétique en hindi pour le prononcer correctement !
> 
> I'm glad to learn my brain has an English side, *GC*!
> And moreover, maybe there is another side too! wow!


 
Je ne pense pas que la phonetique Hindi sera si difficile, alors!
Je peux vous aider si vous en avez besoin, n'importe quand


----------

